# New 45



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Picked up a new SIG SAUER P220R Equinox! 
Boy is it smooth shooting.. Feels good in my hand! 
Fits in nicely with my two other SIG's (9 & 40).



Lateck,


----------



## s1gs4u3r (Dec 29, 2010)

Very unique, I like it.


----------



## rumaco (Apr 6, 2011)

*best of all*

You have the best of them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rumaco (Apr 6, 2011)

*LOVE the .45*

I am a person that buys Sig at every opportunity. I will say one thing, and that is I have two P220s and my Glock 30s far surpass them. I would never buy a .45 other than Glock....SORRY! My .380s are Kel Tec P3at (2) and I have just bought my third Sig P238.


----------

